# Group Rides near New Port Beach next week



## SixD7 (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll be staying in New Port Beach July 9-13. Are there any morning group rides in the area that someone can drop into?


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*rides*

This is going way back but ask around about Coffee Crew, I did this one every Tues Thurs morning back in grad school, the ride used to go off from right near UCI campus. Lotsa local racers, fast, with a few hills at end (Turtle Rock & Newport Coast). Started around 6 I think. 

This gives an idea of shorter version 

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/irvine/448030192

Enjoy


----------



## will2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

*oc rides*

There are rides every day. M/W/F rides leave from the corner of PCH and mcarthur at 6:30. Rides are about 1:30 to 1:45 long. Route is different each day. One good resource is cyclesveloce.com. Look in the racing pull down under training rides. You will find out specifics on other rides. The tues/thurs coffee crew ride is a good training ride.


----------



## SixD7 (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks I'll look into it


----------

